# cyberoam Vpn



## gupta.sreenath (Dec 29, 2012)

Friends,

I am not able to connect to vpn from my office cyberoam gateway, i have even enabled the lan to vpn and vpn to lan rules. kindly suggest me how to connect to vpn..

Regards,
Sreenath Gupta


----------

